# I don't believe in Sociionics. (or Demographics)



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I certainly do not understand socionics and I simply do not follow it. I need more understanding because I have researched it but I am still not getting why this is a thing. I understand Enneagrams and Instinctual Variants. I do not know much of what Socionics. Apparently I am an LII but I do not understand what the frameworks are.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Same information goes to Demographics.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I would like clear explanations about Socionics and Demographics.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

You don't believe it because you don't understand it? Ok..

I don't know where "demographics" came from but I made an introduction thread for the socionics theory;

https://www.personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/1287507-introduction-socionics.html


----------

